# My Halloween Clothes



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I wasnt sure where to put this thread, but it relates to my halloween clothes.
Im trying to come up with just one image. I currently have three.
Let me know which one u like(if any) so I can try and make a dissucision.
Theres the Huanted House logo,
then it in a circle(I really diont like to much)
then the head in coffin.

Thanks guys, heres the link,
http://www.cafepress.com/hauntedwoodsong


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I like the design for the longsleeve shirt and the hooded sweatshirt. The others seem like just clip art pasted on a shirt. The longsleeve shirt one is unique and the hooded sweatshirt one has the graveyard which adds to it. Those are the 2 i'd pick


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like the haunted house / spooky tree pic better than the others... I like it better when it's not in the dark circle.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I also like the house/tree one better either way.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

me threee, I like the tree house one on the collered sweater and long sleeve shirt the best myself.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Lloks cool , we thought about doing this as well at bodybagging.com havent followed thru on it yet


----------

